# Robert trujillo's bass



## ralphy1976 (Dec 18, 2010)

*cost in EUROPE : 6999 euros or about US$9250*

WARWICK ROBERT TRUJILLO SIGNATURE TB - U.K. International Cyberstore







*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME OR WHAT???!!!!! 
*


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2010)

Coooool inlay


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 18, 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats pretty lame


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 18, 2010)

i found that by accident to be honest but that's so ridiculous i think the (b)ass should come with a huge 

"warkick trujillo...bringing down the LULZ" warning sticker !!!!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 18, 2010)

...wow. Granted, Warwick's custom shop stuff is usually pretty stupid expensive. It's right in line with a midrange Alembic or Ritter though!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 18, 2010)

true, but for this price you could get one hell of a custom...unless you are an undying fan of a guy who plays in a band who nearly always cuts the bass out....


----------



## Thep (Dec 18, 2010)

Booo!


----------



## TimSE (Dec 18, 2010)

wow


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 18, 2010)

Pricing for such a standard bass is stupid, whatever the cratsmanship.
Besides Trujillo plays a variety of bass types and brands, him getting a signature feels weird.
That's the price of 2 Amfisound customs ffs.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MrTheBerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Rob is a good bassist in his own right, but Metallica butchered Cliff's legacy and his work when they let him play his own little solo's before For Whom the Bell Tolls. Not to mention they should really stop playing Orion, because they can't anymore. I have A LOT more to say, but I'm tired.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 18, 2010)

fuck whatever anyone thinks of his work with Metallica, Rob is a fucking legend because of his bass work with ST and Infection Grooves.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 18, 2010)

> Metallica butchered Cliff's legacy and his work when they let him play his own little solo's before For Whom the Bell Tolls



I disagree. Respect for Cliff Burton's work is all well and good, but I'm not sure constantly reminding your bass player he isn't Cliff is a good thing. What's important is what Trujillo can contribute now to albums and shows. We all cherish Cliff's memory and wish he hadn't passed away, but at some point we must admit Cliff is a memory and disallowing Trujillo to do something because of Cliff wouldn't be smart.


----------



## DLG (Dec 19, 2010)

I bet his old MTD's are better than this


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 19, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I disagree. Respect for Cliff Burton's work is all well and good, but I'm not sure constantly reminding your bass player he isn't Cliff is a good thing. What's important is what Trujillo can contribute now to albums and shows. We all cherish Cliff's memory and wish he hadn't passed away, but at some point we must admit Cliff is a memory and disallowing Trujillo to do something because of Cliff wouldn't be smart.



well, i don't know how Trujillo feels about it, but i have laways felt that Jason was always in the shadow of cliff, which ultimately led to what we know.

i personally don't see how metallica will go "forward", their latest album was good, surpringly good considering the previous atrocity, but the bass isn't pre-eminent in that album either.

as for the bass itself, i can not really say that it has got anything whihc makes it THAT great...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 19, 2010)

I've finally seen an ugly Warwick.

To quote some bigoted old asshole: "Today is a very sad day."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 19, 2010)

Warwick make some fcking nice basses, so you know that is going to be good. That said...fuck that price. I've seen a lot of the custom shop models cost around $3000 to $5000 which is more worth it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 19, 2010)

Speaking of Metallica - it's clear they're having some degree of influence in the "Overpriced Signature Gear"area...

Warwick make great bases but that's a fucking ripoff.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 19, 2010)

i am deviating from my subject, but whilst browsing on thomann.de i saw this one




for half the price of the warwick..strange shape, but interesting concept!!!


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i am deviating from my subject, but whilst browsing on thomann.de i saw this one
> 
> http://a2.images1.thomann.de/pics/prod/240269.jpg[img] for half the price of the warwick..strange shape, but interesting concept!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> Is it just me, or are the bridge saddles going the wrong way? :squint:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> ...wow. Granted, Warwick's custom shop stuff is usually pretty stupid expensive. It's right in line with a midrange Alembic or Ritter though!









But Alembic's look like that.


----------



## MrTheBerry (Dec 19, 2010)

Any discussion about Metallica with or without Cliff can go on for centuries and not amount to anythng. The reason I posted anything about it at all is because I saw a youtube video recently of Rob playing For Whom the Bell Tolls. He is a phenominal bass player, but when he actually got around to playing the song is was unrecognizable, to me at least. The bass solo before the song was the only good part of the performance. However, he is a better bass player than me, so I really can't say a thing about it.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> But Alembic's look like that.



Not all Alembic basses look like that. 

Rob's Warwick is fucking hideous. I am not a huge fan of Warwicks to begin with, but they should all be a plain wood finish.

We all know Metallica started going down after Cliff's passing, but let's try to keep this a little more on topic.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 19, 2010)

i do agree with you, for some reason i much prefer bass guitar in a natural finish...wood..gimme me wood...

as for alembic, there are some seriously beautiful ones, so of which are not too too pricey in the light of Rob's one...sadly...


----------



## Origin (Dec 21, 2010)

It's not surprising to me, now he can be just like James and Kirk and have sigs that are hideously overpriced for no good reason and look like shit to boot.  I like Warwicks but not dolled up like this. Blech.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 21, 2010)

didn't trujillo write the bass riff for perry mason? i think he did. that makes him the #1 bassist in my heart.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

we do not dispute he is good, but we argue on the MSRP of "his" bass...which is a huge rip-off


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 21, 2010)

I had an old SX Jbass in that EXACT same finish with painted headstock. It cost $130.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 21, 2010)

maybe the bass will rub your wiener as you play it. then it would be worth it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> maybe the bass will *rob* your wiener as you play it. then it would be worth it.



 make my fucking day buddy!!! repped!!! 

EDIT : fixed too


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 22, 2010)

Really nice lookin' bass 

expensive... ohh expensive....


----------



## Bevo (Dec 30, 2010)

Watching him play this past summer he had a different bass for almost every song, no doubt the same 5-10 guitars.

To me he does not have HIS signature bass, thinking on the lines of James you just automaticly think Explorer. With him I still see him with that amazing Fender Style Bass he had on stage, the one with the Red glitter!!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bevo said:


> thinking on the lines of James you just automaticly think Explorer.



And yet they made his sig an LP.


----------



## aleXander (Dec 30, 2010)

Razzy said:


> And yet they made his sig an LP.


 
If they made him a signature explorer it'd be the Gibson style like he had made custom a long time ago.. and ESP has already been in trouble because of that before if I do recall.


----------



## dan_of_pants (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate this. I can understand that a custom bass can run up some big bucks but this is not a custom bass, it is a (terrible looking) production model. Now, I have to ask myself - what makes this thing worth three times as much as a regular German built Warwick? (Some of the prettiest instruments out there). I don't know what makes me madder - Warwick for milking $9k for a (at best) $3k instrument, or the fact that somewhere actually has it in stock. Why anybody would buy such a flaming pile of shit is completely beyond me, although I thought the same when my friend got himself a Metallica tattoo. Maybe I'm just not cool enough.


----------

